# .50 Gci



## KenpoTex (Jul 20, 2004)

Have any of y'all seen the new .50 GCI (GunCrafter Industries)?  It's a 1911 in .50 caliber...is that cool or what :ultracool   There was a pretty good write-up in _American Handgunner _ last month (or maybe it was in _Guns_) either way, sounds like a cool toy.


----------

